
When 1.3 Billion People Are Too Many - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/26/when-13-billion-people-are-too-many/
======
axod
>> "Industry estimates say YouTube spends half a billion or more a year in
bandwidth costs."

Not again :/

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=573281>

~~~
abstractbill
Apparently if enough people repeat the same lie enough times it becomes a
well-known fact ;-)

~~~
axod
True :) Worse than that though - it's gone up - It was "$360M for bandwidth in
2009", now it's "half a billion or more!". I guess that's inflation for you.

------
jhancock
"Most of the people I met in Shanghai argued why Tudou was stronger, while
those in Beijing argued YouKu had the edge."

Wonder who the writer talked to? When I ask my local Shanghai friends which
site they prefer, I get the answer YouKu more often than Tudou. I won't claim
my informal poll is better or worse than the writer of this article, but I
question the conclusion.

~~~
curiousgeorge
She's presumably talking to people who know Marc.

